# 2000 A6 2.7t Bose No Sound



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

The radio has power and displays song and station fine, I just have no sound. I replaced the Bose amp thinking that was most likely the culprit...no luck. Fuse 37 is good and the wire harness going into the door is fine as well. 

I've read a bunch of threads about this and everything has said to check the door wire harness or amp. It's possible that I received a bad amp, but are there any other possible reasons for not having sound?

*Update*

After a few months of not having any sound, I had freed up a day to fully disassemble the interior and trace all the wires. I went in through the passenger door, turned the ignition one last time before I started taking the passenger door card off and sound came out of all speakers. Both amps worked (the original and the replacement I purchased) but the radio would kick out momentarily if the volume was too loud, usually with bass hits. This seemed to go away when the cabin had cooled off. 

So, the sound worked last weekend, but this weekend when I got in the car...no sound. I guess I'm back to taking my interior apart and tracing wires...




If anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears.


----------

